# Hanger repair



## Gary Cummins (19 Jan 2008)

Lent a MTB to chum, he bought it back with a busted rear mech hanger, I now have a replacement rear mech hanger, regarding changing it, I need an allen key which I have for one side, and do I need specialist tool for the other side?

If so what is the tool, there are two grooves ready to take some sort of screwdriver like tool, what is it?

thank you

GC


----------



## Steve Austin (19 Jan 2008)

its the same tool for gripping the rear of chainring bolts. its like a screwdriver with cut out bits.


----------



## Steve Austin (19 Jan 2008)

I've got one, but thats not much use to you, is it :?


----------



## Steve Austin (19 Jan 2008)

CRC sell one for 2.99
looks like this






link here


----------



## Gary Cummins (19 Jan 2008)

OK I know what to get, cheers


----------



## 02GF74 (21 Jan 2008)

you coulkd make do with a small crewdriver to fit the slot. with chaing rings, I just use the allen jey - it seems the bith with the slot sticks pretty well so does not need anyting to stop it turning.


----------

